# synthelator



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just seen this product for sale , just wanted to know if any has taken it an if so what was it like. Its by synthetek and you inject 1hour proir going onstage for a pump


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

I believe XJPX has experience with this, best give him a pm.


----------



## J4CKT (Feb 18, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> Just seen this product for sale , just wanted to know if any has taken it an if so what was it like. Its by synthetek and you inject 1hour proir going onstage for a pump


You can see some photos and discussion here:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/19221-can-someone-post-before-after-pics.html#post203654

and here:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/49023-leg-shot-after-synthelesen-few-years-ago-2.html


----------

